# Under hood stickers



## Garyemery (Feb 6, 2014)

Hey I'm getting my car repainted, where can I get a new set of stickers?


----------



## John in VA (Feb 21, 2006)

La Jolla Independent in CA has them: http://www.bimmerdoc.com/parts-finder/bmw/1800ti20022000c3-0700/160020022002ti2002tii/decal-kit-2002/


----------

